

Canviz: Graphiz on Canvas - dantheman
http://www.ryandesign.com/canviz/
The source is available here: http://code.google.com/p/canviz/
======
dantheman
The source is available here: <http://code.google.com/p/canviz/>

------
th0ma5
important to note that this does not do any layout, it uses the intermediate
.gv format, which has been pre-processed by graphviz.

~~~
fnid2
If the .gv compilation was in javascript, it would be a complete solution.
That's a project i'd be willing to commit some time to.

~~~
th0ma5
noble goal, i think it could be done, however, the layout is the thing that is
the most computationally expensive, and really the magic of graphviz. there
are other programs that can do this, and there are a lot of js/as layout
things out there. a quick google brought up a force-directed graph with
javascript
[http://www.kylescholz.com/blog/2006/06/force_directed_graphs...](http://www.kylescholz.com/blog/2006/06/force_directed_graphs_in_javas.html)

~~~
fnid2
That's a neat graph engine. I'll look into it and see if I can use something
like that. Thanks.

------
Groxx
Nice. I've been wondering how graphviz stuff has been going... I pulled the
source a while ago and nearly ran screaming o_O This is a lot smaller &
cleaner.

On a side note, anyone know a good source to learn how to port graphviz? Or,
what parts are relevant and what aren't? Though I suppose this serves as a
starting point.

------
vdm
Why use Canvas over SVG for this? Is browser SVG support that bad?

I don't mean the to diss the project, it just seems more appropriate to use
vector graphics for this.

~~~
ajross
The canvas API is vector graphics. The distinction is between retained (or
"scene graph") and immediate mode APIs, not between vector and raster. And
that's sort of an issue of taste. Some things are easier to code one way, some
the other.

------
endergen
About time! I've just been too lazy to port it myself. Thank you very very
much!

